# Surprise He's Home and stole my heart!



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I was trying hard to hold out bringing him home until NEXT weekend but... seems he wanted his Mommy and new home NOW. So up to Bonnie's we ran... so nice that some of Bonnie's friends came by to say "goodbye" to Mr. Wookie. It was very heartwarming.

Ok so here is one photo my daughter, Sara, took of Mr. Wookie with me. His current stats are, 2 whole pounds exactly and 6 x 6 inches. He turned 5 months old today. He sounds like a kitten and bounces around like a bunny. I wonder if he knows he's a dog? He wore a collar and leash today for the first time and was great. His "awwww" factor is huge. I am one happy Maltese Mommy. Puppy love is amazingly wonderful. Bella Mia loves him and thinks he's fun, Sir Micro is reserving comment for now.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6383:attachment]














AWww Melanie, There he is Mr. Wookie...
I really am so excited for you, I know how happy you are. He is ADORABLE











Best Of Luck, 

ANDREA~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Awwww -- SO adorable. More photos!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww congrats!!! cant wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

WELCOME HOME MR. WOOKIE!!!!!!!






















you're going to be very happy with your new human mommy!!!! 

love,
Whitney & Ella


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mr Wookie is completely adorable . How excited you must be about your new addition . Sarah


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

ADORABLE! Makes me puppy hungry!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok one more photo this evening... this was taken for a "friend" of mine here on SM... she rubs it in







so much about her girls in Pink sooooooooo here is my Boy in pink. Bonnie had so much fun doing this! She laughed the whole time. Now, is he any less a male? He sure didn't think so. And that blanket that is on him, is to die for soft. It's from www.animalsmatter.com.










Thank you all for your very kind and loving words. He is the "cat's meow" here now. hehehehee









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr. Wookie is so tiny and soooooo cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Definitely Awwwwwwwwwwwwww factor there! Congrats!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

_*Hes a real cutie!!!







*_


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Awww! He's soooo cute! More, more, more pics please!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awwwww Melanie he's [attachment=6389:attachment]

Lots of luv n hugs to Mr Wookie [attachment=6390:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww Congratulations Mel, he is a doll baby.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!!! what an adorable puppy he is!!







Look at taht sweet face....

More more, please


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. congrats! hes a cutie pie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is the most adorable little furball. You must be in heaven right now. ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mr. Wookie is just precious, Melanie! You're right about the AWWWW factor.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahahaa! Love the pink and glad he's home. Let the puppy times begin!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">OMG~He is just GORGEOUS, even in pink







!!!! Congratulations on your new baby.







</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I just don't know how any of you all that got a puppy can continue with other things in your lives. All I want to do is play with him and watch him. Just sitting on the kitchen floor this morning watching him eat was pure joy.







He is so funny, he has two speeds that I know someone had posted before... STOP and FAST.

Here are a few photos of him playing this morning. I took about 25 but only got two clear and one ONLY slightly blurred. 

Again thank you ALL for your VERY kind words. He is just a wonderful delightful little boy!










Gotta get his toy!










Ahhh got it... love the little legs to chew on.














> Hahahaa! Love the pink and glad he's home. Let the puppy times begin!!![/B]


Hmmm now I wonder WHAT friend Bonnie and I took that photo for...









Heaven, I'm in heaven, puppy heaven is the place I wanta beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=6400:attachment]







Melanie,
I know how happy you are and I am so happy for you. He truly is GORGEOUS!!!


Best Of Luck!!!

XOXOXO Andrea~


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

OHHHHHH I wanna hold him!!! So precious







Congrats!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is a photo I forgot I had taken. This is Mr Wookie on the top and Bonnie's dog "Dreams" under Mr Wookie. Dreams is a sweetheart. She just LOVED that bed, from AnimalsMatter.com It was SUPER soft, just like the blanket is.

For a tiny boy he sure does have a LONG tongue... what's up with that?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh boy, he is for sure too cute. You must live pretty close to PBG. Glad you were able to race up and pick up Mr. Wookie. Let the spoiling begin!
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley In WPB


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh boy, he is for sure too cute. You must live pretty close to PBG. Glad you were able to race up and pick up Mr. Wookie. Let the spoiling begin!
> Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley In WPB[/B]


Actually you are closer to PBG then me, we live between Ft Lauderdale and Boca Raton. But when Bonnie called I was at Panera Bread and almost choked on my soup. hehehee I said, "OH we will be right there". Now who wouldn't have?







He was well worth the traffic too! 

So when are we getting together?









enJOY and thanks for your kind words,
Melanie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Here is a photo I forgot I had taken. This is Mr Wookie on the top and Bonnie's dog "Dreams" under Mr Wookie. Dreams is a sweetheart. She just LOVED that bed, from AnimalsMatter.com It was SUPER soft, just like the blanket is.
> 
> For a tiny boy he sure does have a LONG tongue... what's up with that?
> 
> ...


OMG, what a wonderful pic. Bonnie has the most white, puppy looking, perfect beautiful dogs. They all look so similar







I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a really nice picture...Are they related? Mr. Wookie, is going to have so many friends!!!




XOXOXO ANdrea~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Are you talking in code?







Maybe I just missed some earlier threads. I am picking up that Mr. Wookie is from Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese. Is that right? or am I







Hey, don't answer that.














What a little piece of heaven you have in Mr. Wookie!!! Cute, Cute, Cute























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG Melanie!! He’s absolutely STUNNING!







Such a beautiful little boy (with such a large tongue! LOL). You are very lucky to be owned by such a gorgeous little fur-ball!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, such a sweetie






















Congrats!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Melanie,


Mr. Wookie is soooo adorable -







Congratulations







You will have to let me know what it is like to have three furballs!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Ok one more photo this evening... this was taken for a "friend" of mine here on SM... she rubs it in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT HIM, HE IS ADORABLE.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Bonnie's girl looks so much like Toy. Wonder if she's a sister. I wuv the Wookie man. I think he's meant for pink...pink polo shirts, hot pink, pale pink..it's so him. (I bet baby blue will look great too).


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my goodness! Mr Wookie is so adorable. You must be on a total love high right now. Congratulations and please keep posting more pictures.[attachment=6429:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Mr. Wookie is a doll. I am so glad he is finally home with you. Now, how are you going to leave him to go to school on Monday?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mr. Wookie is a doll. I am so glad he is finally home with you. Now, how are you going to leave him to go to school on Monday?[/B]


Do WHAT? Leave him? No, no NO! I don't wanta goooooooooooo.







I had thought I would take him with me and just keep him in our travel bag... it's ONLY for 3 1/2 hours he could handle that. Awwwww can't I take him with me? THANK goodness there are ONLY 4 more school days.

B) 
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=192397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll watch him for you.. But I might not give him back...










XOXO Andrea~


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, so cute congrats


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Have you taken him to the Herringbone and Hound on Las Olas or the Three Dog Bakery in Boca off Miltary and Glades behing the mall? They will have all the things to start his fashion career. If you head up this way when school's out, pm and we will go to the Pampered Pup, the owner and I go to the same vet.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Have you taken him to the Herringbone and Hound on Las Olas or the Three Dog Bakery in Boca off Miltary and Glades behing the mall? They will have all the things to start his fashion career. If you head up this way when school's out, pm and we will go to the Pampered Pup, the owner and I go to the same vet.
> Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley[/B]


Nope he's only been to Gigi's and Luca's Pet Boutique in Lighthouse Point. We went to a party there today and he walked the red carpet to "show off". It was funny. Poor little guy, his hat wouldn't sit correctly due to his topknot but he still looked ok. His shirt says "stud muffin". HAHHAHAHAA


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

too cute. really have to learn how to post photos. mine are feeling left out of the fashion show. I know he was the star of the red carpet. Something about a Mama's boy. I am going to scoop up my little Bentley man.
Aimee, Gidget, Lily and Bentley


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> yeah that is gonna be my problem everywhere... no one would want to give him back so he's staying with me! HAHHAHAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > yeah that is gonna be my problem everywhere... no one would want to give him back so he's staying with me! HAHHAHAA
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

oh my gosh i havent been on in a while and I just wanted to say congratulations on bringing mr wookie home. i bet your house is so fun right now! He is so so so so so cute! I love the pic in pink- we should have a "boys in pink" picture thread. That bed does look comfy and the pic of mr wookie and the other "angel" is so cute i love her babies really i do














. he does sure look like he will be stealing some hearts thats for sure!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Chloe and Katie think Mr. Wookie is to die for


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Chloe and Katie think Mr. Wookie is to die for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that means so VERY much to Bella Mia and Mr Wookie and MYSELF! We happen to think that Chloe and Katie are pretty hot as well.









enJOY!
Melanie



> oh my gosh i havent been on in a while and I just wanted to say congratulations on bringing mr wookie home. i bet your house is so fun right now! He is so so so so so cute! I love the pic in pink- we should have a "boys in pink" picture thread. That bed does look comfy and the pic of mr wookie and the other "angel" is so cute i love her babies really i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the idea of a Boys In Pink thread... hmmmm who will start one?

Yes we are having so much fun here. Thank you for your very kind words.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats!! He is so cute!!


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats on Mr. Wookie!!! More pictures please. So cute!

Lourdes


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! He's just adorable, and I'm sure well worth the wait!! From where did you end up getting him?

[attachment=6534:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> CONGRATULATIONS!!! He's just adorable, and I'm sure well worth the wait!! From where did you end up getting him?
> 
> [attachment=6534:attachment][/B]


Mr Wookie came from Angel's Maltese, Bonnie Palmer is his breeder, in Palm Beach Gardens, Florida. 

Thank you for your kind words about Mr Wookie and yes he is well worth the wait, time and energy put into finding and getting him.

He is enjoying his new bag... it's like his den. hehehee Mr Wookie can be in the kitchen and watch everything but not be in the way. He can also keep a close eye on Bella Mia, Sir Micro and Paprika this way.










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr.Wookie is ssssooooo adorable.I'm so happy for you.All the pics are so cute.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

He is just so cute.










More pictures please Mel,




Dede and Chloe from down under


----------

